# Rescue Dutch Rabbits In Need of Homes!



## kinui (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all!

I am an employee of the Anne Arundel SPCA in Maryland who has been fostering 6 dutch bunnies and their mother. I have officially adopted all of them in order to be able to personally screen their adopters. As such, there is a $25 adoption fee which simply covers the cost of me adopting them. 

However, I am now quite suddenly getting married in 2 months and moving out of my parents house at that time, and desperately need to find homes for my lovelies before doing so. 

There are three boys: Bunnydict Thumperbatch, Sebastian, and Francis; And four girls: Periwinkle, Viola, and Rosie Cotton, as well as their mother Hildafern. 

Ideally I would like for them to go home in pairs or at least to a home with another rabbits, but this may not be required if you will have plenty of time to socialize with them. In particular, I would love if Rosie Cotton and Hildafern could go home together, as Rosie is a total mama's girl. 

They cannot be confined to a cage or a hutch and must have a large pen or room with plenty of space to run (they love to run and binky!). You should be willing to feed them a high quality food and hay, as well as fresh vegetables.

The babies all have their unique personalities but most love to be held and cuddled. Hildafern wasn't socialized well in whatever situation she came from, as she hates being held and takes a little bit of time to learn to trust. But once she trusts you, she loves to be pet and fawned over. 

If you live a distance away, I will be willing to drive the bunnies to you, within reason. I want to find the best homes possible for my babies. It will be so hard to let them go. 

If you are interested or need any more info, feel free to contact me at kas[email protected].


----------

